# Trinkwasser-Quellen im Naturpark Hochtaunus?



## Henri_1 (23. August 2004)

High zusammen,

nachdem ich mit einem Kumpel mal im Wiesbadener Raum im Taunus unterwegs war und er zielstrebig eine leckere Quelle angesteuert hat, wo wir unsere Wasservorräte auffüllen können, frage ich mich, ob es so einen Luxus eigentlich auch im Hochtaunusgebiet rund um Königstein/Kronberg/Altkönig/Fuchstanz/die beiden Feldberge gibt ?!?

Ich kenne zwar z.B. einen Brunnen, der liegt unterhalb des Hünerbergs (ist so ein Trog und direkt am Weg gelegen), hab aber keine Ahnung, ob das Trinkwasser ist...
Habt ihr Tips, wo es ein paar trinkbare Quellen gibt?

Danke und Gruß

Henri


----------



## wissefux (23. August 2004)

also ich kenn auf jeden fall eine trinkwasserquelle direkt am ortsausgang königstein an der landstraße richtung ruppertshain.
die ist allerdings sehr begehrt, da hier viele vorwiegend ausländische mitbürger ihre wasservorräte für wochen auffüllen.

aber wenn man freundlich fragt, darf man sich bestimmt mal "vordrängeln" und seine bescheidene menge kurz abfüllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astrokill (23. August 2004)

Henri_1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kenne zwar z.B. einen Brunnen, der liegt unterhalb des Hünerbergs (ist so ein Trog und direkt am Weg gelegen), hab aber keine Ahnung, ob das Trinkwasser ist...
> Habt ihr Tips, wo es ein paar trinkbare Quellen gibt?


Der Brunnen unterhalb des Hünerbergs - ist das der, der direkt beim Wasserbehälter steht? Ich nehme an, daß das Trinkwasser ist, das aus dem Behälter kommt (sozusagen der "Überschuß"). Steht zwar nicht ausdrücklich  dran, aber ich hab da zumindest schon mal meine Flasche gefüllt, ohne daß ich hinterher Stunden auf dem Klo hätte verbringen müssen  
Weiter bergauf kurz vor dem Fuchstanz ist rechter Hand noch mal ein Brunnen (heißt glaube ich "Neubronnersborn" oder so ähnlich, hab leider grade keine Karte da). Ich schätze mal, daß das eine gefaßte Quelle ist, aus der man auch trinken kann, bin bisher aber immer dran vorbeigefahren.
Ansonsten fällt mir auf Anhieb nur noch die Heilquelle in Bad Soden-Neuenhain in der Nähe des Feuerwehrmagazins ein - die ist definitiv trinkbar, schmeckt aber sehr "gesund"   

Gruß, Astro


----------



## fussnagel (24. August 2004)

am ehlhaltener Grillplatz findet ihr auch eine quelle....

gruß
fussnagel


----------



## Henri_1 (25. August 2004)

Astrokill schrieb:
			
		

> Der Brunnen unterhalb des Hünerbergs - ist das der, der direkt beim Wasserbehälter steht? Ich nehme an, daß das Trinkwasser ist, das aus dem Behälter kommt (sozusagen der "Überschuß"). Steht zwar nicht ausdrücklich  dran, aber ich hab da zumindest schon mal meine Flasche gefüllt, ohne daß ich hinterher Stunden auf dem Klo hätte verbringen müssen  ...



Der Brunnen den ich meine liegt direkt an einem breiten Waldweg, da steht auch so ein komisches Schild über das Kneippen, wobei ich da weit und breit keine Anlage gesehen habe.. Das ist so ein ganz zünftiger Holzbrunnen, der tatsächlich neben einem Wasserbehälter steht. Da meinen wir wohl schon den gleichen, hm?

Gruß
Henri

PS: Danke natürlich an alle für die gegebenen Tips und alle die noch kommen werden


----------



## Astrokill (25. August 2004)

Henri_1 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Brunnen den ich meine liegt direkt an einem breiten Waldweg, da steht auch so ein komisches Schild über das Kneippen, wobei ich da weit und breit keine Anlage gesehen habe.. Das ist so ein ganz zünftiger Holzbrunnen, der tatsächlich neben einem Wasserbehälter steht. Da meinen wir wohl schon den gleichen, hm?


Ich glaube schon, wenn man den Waldweg bergab fährt, kommt man ein kurzes Stück weiter an der B455 raus. Was es mit dem Kneippen auf sich hat, weiß ich auch nicht, vielleicht muß man sich dazu in den Trog schmeißen. Bloß wer soll das dann noch trinken?


----------



## StupidSteak (26. August 2004)

ich fahre hier in der gegend die du angesprochen hast sehr viel, und kenne mehr als die von euch genannten auch nicht... ich persönlich brauche auch keine... ich nehm nen rucksack mit... da kommen 2 flschen wasser rein und fertig


----------



## CoAXx (4. September 2004)

Astrokill schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube schon, wenn man den Waldweg bergab fährt, kommt man ein kurzes Stück weiter an der B455 raus. Was es mit dem Kneippen auf sich hat, weiß ich auch nicht, vielleicht muß man sich dazu in den Trog schmeißen. Bloß wer soll das dann noch trinken?



Hallo,

ich trinke an diesem Brunnen regelmässig seit ca 1,5 Jahren! Immer beim hochfahren und beim wieder runterfahren. Ich finde das Wasser schmeckt sehr gut, wobei es jetzt in der kommenden Jahreszeit bald etwas zu kalt werden wird..aber das gilt für alle Quellen.

Aber ob es wirklich eine Quelle ist, ist zu bezweifeln. Eine Frau, die da mal vorbeikam meinte, das wäre das Wasser aus dem angrenzenden Wasserreservoir für Kronberg, Leitungswasser also. So oder so, mir wurde nie davon schlecht, ganz im Gegenteil ich nehme mir meist noch eine Flasche mit nach Hause...



			
				Astrokill schrieb:
			
		

> Weiter bergauf kurz vor dem Fuchstanz ist rechter Hand noch mal ein Brunnen (heißt glaube ich "Neubronnersborn" oder so ähnlich, hab leider grade keine Karte da). Ich schätze mal, daß das eine gefaßte Quelle ist, aus der man auch trinken kann, bin bisher aber immer dran vorbeigefahren.



Hmm den kenne ich gar nicht  Wo ist der denn genau? Auf dem Weg von Falkenstein zum Fuchstanz?

Einen weiteren Brunnen gibt es auf dem steilen Singletrail "Auf dem Spuren der Römer" (oder so ähnlich) kurz vor dem Feldberggipfel. Wenn man vom Gipfel zwischen Sandgrube und Kletterfelsmassiv den steinigen Singletrail runterfährt und nach dem Querweg auch weiterhin drauf bleibt, kommt man genau an diesen Römerbrunnen mit erstklassigem Wasser (rein subjektiv)


----------



## Astrokill (19. September 2004)

CoAXx schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm den kenne ich gar nicht  Wo ist der denn genau? Auf dem Weg von Falkenstein zum Fuchstanz?


Ja, und zwar in der Kurve nach dem steilen Stück, an dessen Ende es links ab zum Aussichtsturm geht. (siehe Kartenausschnitt im Anhang, die Quelle heißt "Neubronnersborn") Meist saust man dran vorbei, ohne die Quelle zu sehen, weil man entweder mit einem Affenzahn bergab heizt oder der Gastronomie am Fuchstanz entgegenstrebt


----------



## CoAXx (28. September 2004)

Astrokill schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, und zwar in der Kurve nach dem steilen Stück, an dessen Ende es links ab zum Aussichtsturm geht. (siehe Kartenausschnitt im Anhang, die Quelle heißt "Neubronnersborn") Meist saust man dran vorbei, ohne die Quelle zu sehen, weil man entweder mit einem Affenzahn bergab heizt oder der Gastronomie am Fuchstanz entgegenstrebt



Hi,

Der ist aber leider "inaktiv", dh kein Wasser und: es ist ein Schild angebracht mit "KEIN TRINKWASSER" 

Demnach bleibe ich bei meinen zwei, einmal nahe Kronberg am Wasserreservoir und dann am Quellgebiet der Weil (da wurde uebrigens jetzt das Plastikrohr zerstört, welches wohl jemand angebracht hatte, damit man besser Wasser tanken kann


----------

